# Where do you chi's sleep at nights?



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Triny and smiffy both sleep in our bed, everynight Triny jumps on the bed comes straight over to me kisses me for 5 mins then climbs under the bedclothes and curls up in between my legs and licks my legs for 5 mins then goes to sleep untill the morning.
Smiffy just sleeps in between me and my hubby on our pillows.
Arrrr sweet :lol:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Tyson sleeps on the bed  we have to have our wash before bed time including ears,eyes,nose and belly buttons :lol:


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

The bed where else :lol: Bella sleeps under the covers & Poco well when he sleeps he has insomnia but when he does sleep he sleeps on top of the covers here there & everywhere.


----------



## hnj22 (Jul 14, 2005)

Those of you whose chi's sleep with you, do you have steps for them or something to help them on and off of the bed? Corky is 4 mo and I am afraid he would jump off of the bed and hurt himself!!


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

beenie sleeps in our bed- after 5-10 minutes of licking my hubby's ears!

tho last night beenie stared at me for about 3 minutes until i couldn't hold the laughter in anymore.. he was just STARING at me! :lol:

-----------

he jumps on the bed-- he can even jump on my parents bed which is SO HIGH! sometimes i need a step for it! :lol:


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Sully and Fynn sleep in a real babies travel cot, but Fynn wakes up halfway through the night and sleeps on our bed in a snuggle bag,Rosie prefers to sleep in the lounge on her armchair.


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

Hershey usually sleeps in his bed in his xpen at night. Our bed isn't that big and he is so small right now. But I rarely sleep much at night, so when my hubby is at work of the day and I catch some zzz's, Hershey sleeps with me. He curls up under the covers by my head, neck or chest.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

MY BED! In the corner on the cushions!


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2004)

well my little snuggle muffin Elmo always tries to get in bed with me, he just loves to be next to me all the time! Hes adorable. And Roo just falls asleep where ever he is! Either sitting up or lying down he's so funny. Here's a picture of the little man asleep in my boyfriend's arms


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Cooper sleeps in a kennel in the living room. OmaKitty doesn't allow dogs in her bedroom.


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

Diego sleeps in our bed between our pillows on his own bed, but after dad leaves for work he crawls under the covers with mom!


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

In the bed with me. He has his usual ritual too. He starts out behind my knees under the blankets (licks my legs for a little while) and ends up down in the corner under the blankies. I think he gets tired of me moving around, so he moves to a less populated area. hehe I don't have to worry about him getting layed on so much or jumping on/off the bed because he's so big. He weighs 13 lbs.


----------



## PB&J'sMom (Jul 19, 2005)

My husband and I share our double bed with all two of the dogs, and 3 of the cats. The chis are usually between my legs, makes it kinda hard to turn over. Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm......wonder why my hubby ends up on the couch most nights? beats me! :dontknow:


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

Keeks sleeps on the bed with me, or sometimes snuggled up in the basket with munchy, she isnt to bothered where she sleeps as long as shes got some company
mia
x


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Both my girls sleep with me in a queen size bed. I have pillows on one side so they don't accidently roll off.
Sandy used to jump off, but I have trained her not to because I don't want her to break a leg or anything.
Koke has never tried to jump off even when she saw Sandy do it.


----------



## *Nicole* (Aug 9, 2005)

In the bed - either under the covers or with his head on the pillow snuggled in my arms.


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Jazzy sleeps with me, of course!  The past couple of months though, she has slept with me for an hour or so, then gets down and gets in her own bed, which is right beside my bed. She will sometimes switch back and forth several times during the night but she always seems to wind up in my bed in the mornings. 

I'm a bit of a restless sleeper, so I think she gets tired of me moving around so much. :lol:


----------



## BonnieChi (Aug 12, 2005)

bonnie sleeps in her doggy bed in her xpen...i've resisted the urge to let her sleep in my bed (for now). we're still working on potty training...and i'm just afraid of waking up in the morning with pee all over my bed. Plus, she's so little i'm afraid i'll crush her. But we have a ritual...in the mornings i set my alarm a little early so she can snuggle in bed with me while i watch the morning news


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Chico sleeps in a kennel right next to my bed...at around 9pm its bedtimefor him and he knows that ...he doesent mind he even goes in there on his own  :wave:


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

*Charley sleeps with me under the covers. He snuggles up next to my side. Sometimes I wake up in the mornings and we're nose to nose. Sometime during the night he crawls up and puts his head on the pillow beside mine. I love that! :love10: 

Joey is sleeping with me as well ... but I'm so afraid he's going to fall off that I'm not sleeping very well! Maybe tonight will be better! :? *


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY (Aug 20, 2005)

peanut and jelly both sleep next to me like it would be a person next to me in bed..but sometimes peanut likes to sleep above my head on the pillow...he has something with hair..he smells peoples hair when their asleep and licks it :? hair fetish maybe? hehe :lol:


----------



## jec582 (Jun 17, 2005)

Pixie sleeps with me in my bed. I used to have her sleep in a crate or her basket with blankets but she really wanted to sleep with me and I'm a sucker for that cute look so i let her!


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

My bed is too high for my 6 month old puppy Teddy to sleep on so I sleep on the floor with him in a sleeping bag. I'll eventually get a lower bed.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

both moka and jem sleep with me when i'm home when i'm at work they sleep in there crate.

when i'm home i also get my nighty bath.(ears,nose,fingers,belly button,toes,mouth)


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Fudge has to be in my bad under the covers. He is too little to jump on the bed so he stands by the side and scratches the matress till I pick him up. Flower always goes in her crate in the dining room and my chi/pom mix (Belle) has to have her crate too. I have tried to get Flower and Belle to sleep in the bed but as soon as I fall asleep they jump down and get in there crates.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Smiffy never jumps onto the bed he also goes to the side and reaches up to be picked up and triny just jumps up. once they are up they don't go down untill the morning. I have once or twice been woked by smiffy licking my hands to be let out for a wee but never by Triny she will sleep in and I have to wake her up. LOL


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

does anyone else's sleep with their head on the pillow and the body under the covers?? :lol:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Smiffy does sleep in between us with his head on the pillow and his body under the covers sometimes but he likes it above my head. :lol:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Stitch sleeps with his head on the pillow under the covers as close to me as he can manage lol it's so funny


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Marcus sleeps in bed next to me, as close as he can get and usually under the covers. Dakota sleeps on top of the covers sprawled between me and hubby.


----------



## Scooby (Aug 12, 2005)

luvnmydeerhd said:


> does anyone else's sleep with their head on the pillow and the body under the covers?? :lol:


That is how Marcus sleeps! His face has to be looking at my face or he'll move  .


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Gadget sleeps where ever he wants too... Some times he sleeps with amanda but most of the time he sleeps in his bed right next to my pillows on the corner of our bed...


----------



## mizz (Aug 13, 2005)

Wiz sleeps in his crate on a bunch of towels. We call it his room. He uses the bed I bought for him as a sofa, as he is currently laying in it next to me now attacking a toy shoe. We're still in the house breaking stage and I could not take him peeing in my bed, I also could bit take blaming him from doing it. He has slept in the bed once, and we'll see how he feels about it once he's trained. But I doubt he will because he's fiercely independent already.


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

Milo sleeps in his crate at night. He has a sheepskin covered pad and the fleece receiving blanket I brought him home in inside it. We leave the door to to the crate open and he will go in and go to sleep when he is tired. He is very attached to his blanket. Don't know what he would do without it. He will snuggle with me on my bed if I am taking a short nap, but he prefers to be downstairs where all the action is! When napping on his own, he will curl up where ever the sun is shining in. Theres just something about chis and sunbathing. 

Nine - Mommy to Milo


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Jolie sleeps with me. I have a sad little story. The first night i had her, i tried putting her in a wire cage. I had a nice little bed, potty pad, water and food for her. I even covered the cage with a blanket. That just seemed "cozier". She cried and cried and cried. I could barely stand it. Then she got quiet....
Then i couldn't stand the quiet! So i got up and sneaked up to her cage and peeked in. There she was, with her little body stretched out and up. She was standing on her back feet in the bed and her front paws were hanging out through the wires in the cage and her little nose stuck through the wire as well, as if she were hanging on by her front paws (it is so hard to describe this!).She had fallen asleep like that. 
My heart broke right there. There was no way this was going to work. I woke her up and set up camp in the recliner with her. We stayed there for 8 nights. Then hubby got grumpy about me not sleeping with him and i moved Jolie into our bed. She was just so tiny i was afraid of "losing her" in the king sized bed, or her getting up without me realizing and falling off or getting squished by the hubby. Now she's a bit bigger and i don't worry so much.

Boomer still sleeps with Kimmie but i assume he'll move into our bed sooner or later!


----------



## KtS257 (Aug 19, 2005)

Teddy sleeps with me! The 2 of us share a big double bed and he has to get as close to me as possible! I love it! It is so funny though because if I roll over and take his covers he'll kind of snort at me and then come crawl back under the covers! So cute!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Lina sleeps in her crate right next to my bed most of the time. Unless it's unusually cold in our room and then she's allowed to sleep in bed with me. Sometimes, I'll cuddle with her before I put her in her bed so that she's all nice and comfy and ready to sleep . Also, sometimes she ends up getting in bed with me in the morning when my bf goes off to work . She likes to cuddle with her mommy


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Fizzy sleeps in our bed , under the covers  as Kirby is so little he sleeps in his crate ( till he is a big boy then like Fizzy he will be able to sleep wherever he wants too  )


----------



## EnoughLuv4_two (Aug 4, 2005)

Both of my babies sleep with me ... soon as I say "Time to go the bed" ... they jump on the large wicker basket at the foot of my bed, and pounce on the bed immediately under the covers !


----------



## EnoughLuv4_two (Aug 4, 2005)

Both of my babies sleep with me ... soon as I say "Time to go the bed" ... they jump on the large wicker basket at the foot of my bed, and pounce on the bed immediately under the covers !


----------



## Ed&EmsMom (Sep 6, 2005)

Eddy sleeps on our bed with us... after our evening baths of course! He used to jump up and down off our bed but in the light of him now having back and knee problems at 8 I wish we had never let him ( not that we had a choice, most of the time he was in bed already before we even got into the room)

Emma sleeps either in her canopy bed or on the bedspread that we fold up and put at the foot of our bed. She is so tiny my husband is scared he'll squish her during the night. When He's away for a few days though, Emma gets to sleep in bed with Eddy and me!


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

We have an exercise pen in the bedroom, and Paris sleeps in her bed in that at night. She has room to run around a bit, her food/water, and wee wee pad. When we nap during the day, or early evening, she sleeps on our shoulder or stomach.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

vixie of course sleeps in the bed with me curled up by my side under the blankets...she has a ramp to get up and down off the bed...but whe shes feeling lazy or i dont 'invite' her she'll bark at me to remind me i forgot to put her in bed...lol.
when i get my dodger boy, he too will be welcome to share the bed.
i also have a cushy dog bed with a blanket on the floor by my bed so theres the option...


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 29, 2004)

Tucker sleeps in his crate in his own bedroom. Sometimes his crate is in his playpen, other times it's out. At times he will ask us to put his crate in the playpen by jumping up on the sides of the playpen when his crate isn't in it. I think he just feels more secure that way, as that is where he's slept since he was a wee baby pup. We've tried having Tucker in our bed, but he just won't settle down and go to sleep.:?


----------



## BooMomma (Aug 23, 2005)

Keelie and Chew spend most nights in bed with one of our two youngest boys. Sometimes Tember and Teiger (our 9 and 6 year olds) share a bed and other times Teiger will sleep in his own bed, so the dogs sleep in whichever bed they are in the mood to I guess. On rare, special occasions (such as if hubby is working nights) they get to sleep with me. But sleeping with a chihuahua is like sleeping with a heating pad. Its hard to believe how much heat such a little body can generate! I am often burning up when I sleep with my babies LOL so they get booted to go sleep with the boys. Almost every night when I am getting ready for bed, Keelie will come into my bedroom and dance around and whimper. That is my hint to take her and put her in bed with one of the boys. She is unable to jump up onto the bed herself and she likes to wait until they are asleep before getting in bed with them, so I get elected to "tuck her in" most nights  Silly, sweet babies!


----------



## Chihuahua Head (Sep 2, 2005)

wawa sleeps either curled up between my legs, or when she's jealous, between me and my husband. She has to have ALL the attention!


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

like TuckersMom said, Tico will only sleep in his crate. He will not even nap outside of it, unless his in my lap - and even then he wimpers as if saying "carry me to my bed" (in a whiny toddler voice). 
The time I took him on an overnight trip with me, I only took a small airplane carrier, and overnight in the hotel he just wanted to play ALL NIGHT LONG! Didn't matter if he was on the floor with his bag and blanket or on the bed with me... he didn't understand that he was supposted to be sleeping, and why I kept telling him to calm down!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

they all sleep with us in bed , mostly next to my body under the duvet  
we have a ramp next to our bed , so the knees are being spared :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## mimipops (Sep 15, 2005)

My beautiful long coat boy slept on my bed till one morning I found him on the floor. He had fallen off in the night and injured his spine. I would never ever have a small dog on my bed again.He spent the rest of his life having to be crated and kept on pain killers


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Poor mimipops,
Triny jumps everwhere she doen't like to be carried but smiffy likes to be lifted up high places. :lol:


----------

